# Need your help...looking for M'Lord



## Muffin (25 October 2006)

Wondered if anyone knew of the whereabouts of a horse called Stainsby Fields M Lord,or 'Lordy' for short. Sold him a few years ago from a yard in derbyshire to a family in Newark.Since then we have learnt he fell into the wrong hands,unfortunately. I believe he was at a dealers yard down south last christmas but have lost touch since then.He was a very much loved horse who grew up with us and I would very much appreciate it if anyone had any news or any ideas on hows best to search for  ex horses.
   Hes bright bay,15.1 hh with a small star and four white socks.Welsh/TB.

                          Thanks
                                       Anna


----------



## trelawnyhorses1 (25 October 2006)

no sorry i understand how u feel we have sadly lost touchwith some of our old horses and u always end up hearing rumours about them


----------

